# Aftermarket power sunroof installation on the Versa/Versa Note?



## AladdinSane (Aug 15, 2014)

Howdy: I'm considering the purchase of either a 2015 Versa or Versa Note top of the line but I have a question for all of you in the know: I want to have a power sunroof installed aftermarket, but I'm not sure. Why am I not sure you ask? I've had some naysayers react to my idea as being out of the question, for the roof will leak when it rains, snows, etc, among other so called "problems"...The power sunroof should be an option for the higher level Versas from factory, but of course I'm dreaming. No such thing. Bummer. Any peeps have opinions or suggestions on the matter? I also will have a subwoofer installed for lower end sound. These are the two aftermarket items that I want done, but for now I need the 4-1-1 on the sunroof issue. Please inform.
Many thanx...Peace...AladdinSane<-


----------

